# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Travel the world, write a novel, even seduce a star... How manipulating your ... - Daily Mail

## Dream Guide Team

Daily Mail*Travel the world, write a novel, even seduce a star... How manipulating your ...**Daily Mail*The idea that you can manipulate a dream might sound fantastical, but practitioners of so-called '*lucid dreaming*' claim they can do just that, *...**and more »*

----------

